# Aide Hackintosh



## roubig2 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous je suis nouveau sur macgeneration et tout nouveau sur le hackintosh. 
Donc je viens de finir mon hackintosh mais j'ai plusieurs problèmes.
Déjà l'audio ne fonctionne pas, ni le controlleur ethernet. J'écris actuellement depuis mon imhack grâce a une petite clé usb wifi.
J'ai utilisé iatkos l2 pour l'installation sans trop d'option. Ensuite j'ai installé avec multibeast lion, les kexts pour ma gtx560ti de chez club3d, puis celui du controlleur audio et celui de l'ethernet.
A part celui de la carte graphique aucun kext n'a fonctionné, ensuite j'ai installé voodoHDA qui a causé un kernel panic mais je l'ai viré grace a windows et l'application "Paragon HFS for Windows".
Voilà donc pas d'évolution sauf que j'ai installer la mise a jour 10.7.4 de lion et imessages beta.

Pouvez m'aider a installer les drivers svp, 
Ah et bien sûr mon matos:
Intel i5 2500k socket 1155
Asus P8Z868-V LX
8GO de Ram Gskill a 1333mhz
Dualboot Windows et OS X.


----------



## itOtO (28 Août 2012)

Salut,
Alors quelques petites questions sur ton installation:
Est ce que tu utilises un DSDT pour ta carte mere? (Si tu ne sais pas trop tu peux regarder dans le dossier /Extra s'il y a un fichier DSDT.aml)
Qu'as tu installé comme kext pour l'audio et le reseau? (mis a part voodoo)

Pour l'audio tu dois installer le kext realtek alc887, il y en a deux versions donc essaie l'une pui l'autre si ca ne marche pas.
Pour l'ethernet tu dois installer le kext realtek gigabyte ethernet, et s'il ne marche pas tu peux ensuite essayer le Lnx2mac.


----------



## roubig2 (28 Août 2012)

Merci de ton aide 
Donc déjà pour le DSDT je sais pas trop je peux pas vérifier ça aujourd'hui je te dirait tout demain.
Pourrais tu mettre les liens des kexts en question sur le topic stp car je suis pas génial génial en matière de recherche surtout pour les kexts.
Voodoo a été supprimé, Lnx2mac a été testé mais non fonctionnel (installé avec multibeast)
Voilà ^^


----------



## roubig2 (29 Août 2012)

Salut  Donc non je n'es pas installé de DSDT  J'ai essayer tout les kexts que tu as dit avec multibeast et aucun n'a fonctionné
Voilà


----------



## roubig2 (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Après un appel chez materiel.net il s'est avéré que le controlleur gigabyte est HS.
Je vais donc changer de carte mère.


----------



## itOtO (31 Août 2012)

Pour les kexts que j'ai cité, c'est ceux dispo dans multibeast.

Avec un hackintosh c'est toujours bien d'avoir une installation de windows, ca permet de tester le materiel voir si c'est osx qui ne supporte pas un composant, ou alors qu'il est defectueux...


----------



## roubig2 (31 Août 2012)

Effectivement  J'ai vu tout ça sur multibeast 
Et pour Windows, j'ai un dualboot Windows et OSX donc ça va et avant de l'envoyer j'ai retiré le DD où il y avait le hackintosh. J'ai déposer au dépôt materiel.net mon UC aujourd'hui tout est gratuit. Je le reçois d'ici max 4 semaines.


----------



## roubig2 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour 
J'ai enfin reçu ma config, ils ont changé la carte mère par une neuve (toujours p8z68v lx) 
Voilà alors l'ethernet marche très bien sous OSX mais mon audio ne marche pas....


----------



## roubig2 (25 Septembre 2012)

Grace a mac G j'ai résolu mon problème  !
Nan je déconne --" Ca fait 1 ou 2 semaines que j'attends une réponse...
Merci encore pour vos TRES NOMBREUSES réponses


----------



## Keikoku (26 Septembre 2012)

Il faut que tu cherches dans multibeast les realteck audio et que tu les installes. ça devrait fonctionner.

A+


----------



## roubig2 (26 Septembre 2012)

Déjà essayer mais je vais le refaire.


----------



## roubig2 (26 Septembre 2012)

Marche toujours pas...
Je n'ai pas de DSDT mais j'ai essayé les deux versions sans succès... HELP !


----------



## itOtO (27 Septembre 2012)

Hello,
Pour les cartes Asus, après pas mal de recherche j'ai repérer pas mal de soucis avec le ALC 887 et les kext Realtek de multibeast. Une des solutions semble être d'utiliser une version du pilote Voodoo spécialement modifiée pour le ALC 887, tu peux le trouver ici: http://www.tonymacx86.com/audio/34858-alc887-voodoohda-asus-p8z68-v-lx-perfeito.html


----------



## roubig2 (29 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup de m'aider merci infiniment les gars ! 
Je teste de suite ! Si ça marche je.... Je t'offre un café 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Raboulle ton adresse je t'envoie le café x)
Merci infiniment pour ta recherche
Merci merci merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci   merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  merci  

:love: ah et au passage ton site est très bien fait bravo et merci ton site m'a aussi aidé.


----------



## itOtO (2 Octobre 2012)

Y'a pas de quoi!


----------



## roubig2 (3 Octobre 2012)

Une toute petite question pour la fin grand seigneur des recherches, est ce normal que en facade les prises audio ne marchent pas ni l'usb 3 ?


----------



## itOtO (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui c'est assez fréquent, mais pas systématique, donc une recherche sur le net avec ta config (carte mère et boitier surtout!!) permettra de voir si tu est le seul ou si le problème est fréquent, et s'il peut être résolu.

Deux causes à ça:
-d'abord les pilotes (kext) utilisée sur hackintosh permette de rendre certaines choses fonctionnelle mais pas forcément à 100%, c'est particulièrement le cas de l'audio ou on a souvent une ou deux sorties qui ne fonctionnent pas, particulièrement sur les sorties du frontpanel.
-sur le frontpanel, certaines connectiques comme l'usb utilisent parfois une petite carte contrôleur entre la carte mère et la sortie, ce qui la rend souvent incompatible avec OSX...


----------



## roubig2 (3 Octobre 2012)

Ah d'accord donc je cherche, 
Je précise pour l'usb 3 que ce n'est pas relié directement a la carte mère mais un cable traverse tout le boitier et se branche dans un des ports usb 3 de la carte mère:
Carte mère: Asus P8Z68-V LX
Boitier: Coolermaster Silencio 550


----------

